
Uber considered a “necessary evil” - prmph
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/30/14438526/uber-deleteuber-trump-immigration-ban-travis-kalanick
======
rick_perez
This was just an under-handed marketing move by Lyft to destroy Uber and
simultaneously virtue signal their support for immigrants through ACLU
donations.

More and more things like this just shows me how many mentally ill people
there are in this world.

